# 5.56mm 37 Cents Rnd



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

5.56 M-855 62 gr. AP New

Have not seen to much better lately. I got a little silly with the ARs last weekend and will need some. Anyone seen better?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ripon said:


> 5.56 M-855 62 gr. AP New
> 
> Have not seen to much better lately. I got a little silly with the ARs last weekend and will need some. Anyone seen better?


No. I've not seen better. Last week, I split the following with Son 2.
1000 Rounds of Bulk .223 Ammo by PMC - 62gr FMJ


----------



## bushrat (Oct 21, 2013)

If you don't mind Wolf Military (about .30 a rnd), otherwise not likely. Good luck!

500 Rounds of Bulk .223 Ammo by Wolf - 55gr FMJ


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Remanufactured? no thanks. 
Though it is good to see .223/5.56 ammo prices back in the realm of reality.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Slippy - I went to your link and it is 38 1/2 cents a round for 5.56 plus shipping. I stay tuned in to the prices of 5.56 in brass and the 35 cent price is pretty darn good at Freedom Munitions.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Dr. Prepper said:


> Slippy - I went to your link and it is 38 1/2 cents a round for 5.56 plus shipping. I stay tuned in to the prices of 5.56 in brass and the 35 cent price is pretty darn good at Freedom Munitions.


Thanks Dr. Prepper, I've never been to the Freedom Munitions website but I'll certainly go there in the future. BulkAmmo.com has had some competitive prices in the past but its always nice to have some more options.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Appears to be LC ammo that would be a good price right now.
Never shopped with them in the past I just gave them a try .
We will see how they do. At 37 cents for 5.56 62 brass I'll take a 1000 rounds.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Ammo prices are outrageous.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The offer they had was not reman ammo . That sight does sell a lot of reman I know others that buy from them.
Steel case is not all bad but I will pay a bit more for brass willingly. I have 2 rifles that shoot .223 both Ruger model 77's
That is the only reason I would buy .223 anymore and have a life time supply of .223 55gr for them. 5.56 62 gr or 77gr is what I am in the market for the best all a round for the AR's.

Some may not know this but the discolor cases are normal in new ammo LC does not polish the case never has never will. The discoloring is caused by process known as annealing. It dose not mean it is reloaded ammo.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> The offer they had was not reman ammo . That sight does sell a lot of reman I know others that buy from them.
> Steel case is not all bad but I will pay a bit more for brass willingly. I have 2 rifles that shoot .223 both Ruger model 77's
> That is the only reason I would buy .223 anymore and have a life time supply of .223 55gr for them. 5.56 62 gr or 77gr is what I am in the market for the best all a round for the AR's.
> 
> Some may not know this but the discolor cases are normal in new ammo LC does not polish the case never has never will. The discoloring is caused by process known as annealing. It dose not mean it is reloaded ammo.


Good info Smitty.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm not find of steel case, for I'm set up to reload and usually get several uses out of a brass. This wasn't a re manufactured round but factory new ... Or so I thought. I think it's indicative of normality coming back. Barring any really stupid events I can see us getting back to norm by years end.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ripon said:


> I'm not find of steel case, for I'm set up to reload and usually get several uses out of a brass. This wasn't a re manufactured round but factory new ... Or so I thought. I think it's indicative of normality coming back. Barring any really stupid events I can see us getting back to norm by years end.


 I shoot steel when price is right, have a fair supply of 5.56 and 7.62 X39 steel locked up. But would go out of my way to get brass.
As stocks go up and down there will be some what better deals here and there , but never going back to pre Obama days IMO.
When we fire up this freeloader the plan is 9mm and 5.56 for now . Once we get it figured out I will look at a progressive and a better brand .
One setup for each and left like that.
Current conditions I figured why not hard to go wrong with 1000 rounds at 37 cents each so I order them. When they get here I will have a better idea where they came from. Let you know how they shoot. I always shoot a few out of an order like this before they go in to storage.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> The offer they had was not reman ammo . That sight does sell a lot of reman I know others that buy from them.
> Steel case is not all bad but I will pay a bit more for brass willingly. I have 2 rifles that shoot .223 both Ruger model 77's
> That is the only reason I would buy .223 anymore and have a life time supply of .223 55gr for them. 5.56 62 gr or 77gr is what I am in the market for the best all a round for the AR's.
> 
> Some may not know this but the discolor cases are normal in new ammo LC does not polish the case never has never will. The discoloring is caused by process known as annealing. It dose not mean it is reloaded ammo.


It means I don't need to anneal for at least 4 times. LC is great brass for reloading, after the pesky crimped primer is taken care of.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> It means I don't need to anneal for at least 4 times. LC is great brass for reloading, after the pesky crimped primer is taken care of.


 I had people tell me for some time that LC was reloads because of the annealing. It actually makes the round better and better for the re-loader to use. Next to match rounds LC is as good as it gets for what they are intend for.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I do the very same thing. The best one goes to the bottom of the pile for long term storage, and anything else stays near the top for usage.



Smitty901 said:


> I shoot steel when price is right, have a fair supply of 5.56 and 7.62 X39 steel locked up. But would go out of my way to get brass.
> As stocks go up and down there will be some what better deals here and there , but never going back to pre Obama days IMO.
> When we fire up this freeloader the plan is 9mm and 5.56 for now . Once we get it figured out I will look at a progressive and a better brand .
> One setup for each and left like that.
> Current conditions I figured why not hard to go wrong with 1000 rounds at 37 cents each so I order them. When they get here I will have a better idea where they came from. Let you know how they shoot. I always shoot a few out of an order like this before they go in to storage.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Most remanufactured ammo I've seen is polished, if it was annealed then polishing would more than likely remove any discoloration. 

I thought the link was for remanufactured ammo, thanks for letting me know. I do want to get some 62 gr. 5.56.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Most remanufactured ammo I've seen is polished, if it was annealed then polishing would more than likely remove any discoloration.
> 
> I thought the link was for remanufactured ammo, thanks for letting me know. I do want to get some 62 gr. 5.56.


They sell a lot of reman and I hear it is a quality product. They have a brass exchange program also. So you need to make sure what you are looking at on the sight.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I won't buy reman from anyone,but I will by xtreme bullets to reload.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Darn that does look like a good deal


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Still available, they claim 719 cases as of right now, factory new too - not reloads.
When I first saw this there were 840 cases so its not selling; I wonder if their reputation as
a remanufacturer that causes people to suspect its not factory new? 

I got mine today - won't be shooting it until Sat/Sun but will go through a 100 rounds
this weekend and see if its ok.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Be next Thursday before I get a chance to shoot any of it


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I just ordered one. They seem like an easy enough place to do business with.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I was just at there sight 5.56 62 gn is what I run with my 1-7 twist,,,,,, And free shipping yea,,,,Might as well get the thousand 
round,,,,,Thats cheaper than wally world

OPPS,,,,,,,,,,, I read the ad wrong,, No free shipping but it was only $19


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pulled out 150 rounds of that ammo today. Shot it next to Lake city 5.56 62 gr. The stuff from freedom ammo shot about an inch low at 100 yards.
also while acceptable for SHTF defense the groups were inconsistent meaning two shots good group third out side expectable. 3 shot groups produced spreads of 1 1/2 inc at 100 yards. We tested it in two different sub MOA AR's . The other shooter is a master gunner that hits 8-9 out of ten iron sights at 600 meters.
We both agree at 37 cents it is ok. Every round chambered fired. The ammo was clean firing.
The 150 rounds were take at random from the 1000.
To give some credit also The LC ammo was military issue and there is a strong chance it was loaded a bit hotter than market ammo.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

How were you aiming? Shooting off hand I don't think an inch would be noticeable at 100 yards. So good shooting. 

Does anyone else reload .223/5.56?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

bad said:


> How were you aiming? Shooting off hand I don't think an inch would be noticeable at 100 yards. So good shooting.
> 
> Does anyone else reload .223/5.56?


 This was a test of the ammo , it was shot from a shooting rest. As I said the AR's I used for the test are ones that shoot Sub Moa. The part that is important is the group at zero. 5.56 should have a spread that a dime touches not covers all 3 rounds on a 25 meter zero target. This ammo was out side of that by a little. That translated to a spread of 1 and 1/2 inch at 100n yards. most AR's out there are 2- 3 Moa weapons with off the rack ammo. That means that a 2-3 inch spread at 100 yards would be expectable. However if you are shoot substandard ammo that could easily put you way off.
The weapons used to test it shoot sub MOA so the groups should have been much closer, I would have like to see them about 1/2 inch from a rest.
As I said the ammo is not all bad at 37 cents it is worth having some of it. The case a prefect for reload. We did see the ammo would have two rounds that were well within the desired group, then one would wander.
All in all it was an enjoyable shoot , like always one thing lead to another and a bunch of cleaning to do tonight. End of the day 500 rounds of 5.56, 200 rounds of .223
and a couple boxes of 9mm were used up.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Are your ARs 1/9 or 1/7 twist? Just curious all mine are 1/7s and I didn't notice it low.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

How is the 9mm supply doing down south? Seems we are running dry! .22 is vanishing quickly too, I saw some woman buy up 4 of the last bricks of .22 at the gun store yesterday!! I should have called her out on it! I frequently buy .22, but I only grab two bricks at a time, and if there are only a couple of one brand left I will just buy one! But it's the 9mm I'm concerned about, I'm down to my last 550 rounds!! I thought the embargo wouldn't make a difference as there are quite a few manufacturers of 9mm, besides the Rusky plate plinker rounds!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

9mm all day long at walmart and online. Sportsman's guide, sportsman's wharehouse, luckygunner. Havent had an issue with ANY 9 or 40 I have baught from those dealers.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AR's are 1 in 7 
Picked up some 9mm at LGS yesterday 115 gr ball quality brass at 25 cents in 100 rounds boxes.
Gander Mountain had the same stuff at 39 cents.
Ripon Low as it shooting side by side with LC 5.56 62 gr.

This is an example of how it works real world. LC 5.56 62 gr a 25 meter zero then fired at a measured 300 meter target
First 3 round zero then confirmed with 3 more. As you can see had you shot at a man any where from 50 meters to 300 and aimed center mass you would have scored a good hit. If you estimate the ramge at over 300 meters to go to a hold over and get the same results and greater ranges.
The older A2 type Ar the same is true zeroed at 25 meters and then shot at 250 meters.



This was shot a few minutes latter Man size target at a full 300 meters. 3 rounds. This is what you should get shooting off the shelf ammo,
Not using a bench rest.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

How long did it take for your ammo to arrive? I didn't order mine until 4/12.
I haven't got it yet


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mine took 5 days they do issue a tracking number. The sight says 5-7 days

I took another 100 rounds out today, this time I just took 5 boxes off the top in a row. Took daughters 6920 Iron sights only. The only thing different than a factory 6920 is a free float front hand guard. 25 meter zero was close enough but brought it left 2 no other adjustments. Groups were with in a dime touching.
Moved back to 100 yards made the adjustments to put it dead on at 100 yards. Shot the remainder of the rounds (no sense carrying them back to the house).
Every round fired as it should with in 1 to 1 1/2 inch spread Max , ejected cases were all with in about the same area. Groups were good to go. I had also place thin sheet of steel to replicate a car door and thicker sheet behind that At 100 yards the rounds easily penetrated both. 
37 cents at your door IMO it is a buy order.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I got my confirmation today from there web sight. Some how the information was delayed. Finally got my ups tracking numbers
my ammo should be here tomorrow. (big smile)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Ours showed up a day or two ago. So the total time between placing the order and getting it was about a week and a half.


----------

